# tips for large jumps?



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

soo, just wondering how you guys hit larger jumps. I have been really scared of like 40+ footers.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

I havent and dont feel the need to hit jumps much bigger than that, but one thing I know about hitting a larger jump is you dont want to case it. Rather go a little farther down to the sweet spot. Its the same as a smaller I would just try to be *confident* and grab in the air for stability(or at least tuck the knees). You'll never see me hitting a 75 footer personally though:dunno:


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea, i do comps though and its kinda embarresing when i throw down on all the rails then have to just spin over the knuckle :/


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Well, if youre looking to go somewhere with your riding you are gonna have to push yourself hard, really hard. Ive seen guys from my school go places, Jake Kuzyk (in a few videograss movies), Jody Wachniuk, but these guys ride the street/a little BC I dont think they even hit jumps bigger than 75 feet. *Just have fun* with it if you get where you want to go thats awesome. If you really wanna go far you wanna be shredding all year round improving. As for me Im just gonna play it safe and go to college


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

yea... i dont think ill ever wanna go bigger than 75 XD


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Me neither its just not worth the risk, medium sized jumps are where its at for myself. Have fun, keep progressing and stay healthy my friend.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

conspiracy said:


> soo, just wondering how you guys hit larger jumps. I have been really scared of like 40+ footers.


I believe that's known as "common sense". Enjoy your sanity.


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

haha nice :yahoo:


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty sure it's no different than smaller jumps....just with a lot more hang time. 

Don't they design the jumps so that if you straight line it from near the top, there's no way you can overshoot the landing?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Go faster on the ground and slower in the air.

Find someone that will let you pace them as they hit the jump while you go to the side at the last moment. Once you have the speed then you just have to huck it.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Can someone show me a photo of what a 40 foot jump is? I'm not ever going to hit something that large but just don't have a good visual of what one looks like.

Google wasn't helpful.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Can someone show me a photo of what a 40 foot jump is? I'm not ever going to hit something that large but just don't have a good visual of what one looks like.
> 
> Google wasn't helpful.


It means that the table (flat part) after the jump is 40 ft long. Then comes the knuckle, then the landing. Meaning you should jump at least 45 to 50 feet in order to not eat it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The length is measured from the lip of the launch to just past the knuckle. Once the landing area starts. Though you're really leave the ground before the lip and land past the end of the knuckle making a 40ft jump at least 45ft of air.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I stay away from the xl features at my hill. I don't mind the medium to large jumps but I am to breakable to do the 40 plus shit. If I break a bone, I don't work, my bills don't get paid etc. that being said, I have hit big stuff when I was younger. I just prefer natural jumps these days.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Basti said:


> It means that the table (flat part) after the jump is 40 ft long. Then comes the knuckle, then the landing. Meaning you should jump at least 45 to 50 feet in order to not eat it.


Got it.

Yeah ... I'm not going to hit that :laugh:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

I am a bit scared of larger jumps, but I was able to hit a 55/60 ft semi step up and it was a lot less intimidating. It is the same amount of hang time but you are going up most of the way, so even if you hit the knuckle you are dropping 5 or 10 feet onto it instead of 30...


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on the jump. I've hit 25 footers that were sketchy as hell. I've hit 65 footers with touch down landings. The size of the jump doesn't make it dangerous, it's construction does.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Consonantal said:


> Pretty sure it's no different than smaller jumps....just with a lot more hang time.
> 
> Don't they design the jumps so that if you straight line it from near the top, there's no way you can overshoot the landing?


No:RantExplode:, get that right the fuck out of your head right now.

If any of your friends believe that? :angry:

Please, slap that out of them.:eusa_clap:



In fairy tale land, you can go as fast as you can.

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Depends on the jump. I've hit 25 footers that were sketchy as hell. I've hit 65 footers with touch down landings. The size of the jump doesn't make it dangerous, it's construction does.


Bingo, we have a winner.


TT


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Big jumps are exactly the same as small jumps once you've mastered basic jump technique.

It's just about getting the speed right and getting used to the speed you need to take into the jump. Once you get used to the speed and know how fast you have to go to make the sweet spot it's pretty clear sailing.

As extremo said, the type/build of jump is a big factor too. Some jumps will only be 30-40 feet but will send you really high up in the air but other jumps will send you 40 feet but you may never be very far from the ground.

Some jumps are built very well with smooth take-offs that don't 'kick' you off balance and some jumps have sketchy take-offs with crazy amounts of lip that require a lot of effort and concentration to avoid getting thrown off balance as you ride off the take-off.

It really depends a lot on your local mountain and how good or how much funding the park crew receives.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jed said:


> Big jumps are exactly the same as small jumps once you've mastered basic jump technique.
> 
> It's just about getting the speed right and getting used to the speed you need to take into the jump. Once you get used to the speed and know how fast you have to go to make the sweet spot it's pretty clear sailing.
> 
> ...


Not far from the ground? You think that's what I meant? Do you even ride park? 

It's about geometry. There are enourmous jumps that don't bronco bust you off of your line and set you down on the landing smoothly with enourmous air. Waterville is known for perfectly shaped jumps like this. They take into account speed, distance, and angles of both the jump and the landing. Other parks just push a pile of snow into a cheese wedge with no consideration of the rider. Size has nothing to do with how good or difficult a jump is.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Not far from the ground? You think that's what I meant? Do you even ride park?
> 
> It's about geometry. There are enourmous jumps that don't bronco bust you off of your line and set you down on the landing smoothly with enourmous air. Waterville is known for perfectly shaped jumps like this. They take into account speed, distance, and angles of both the jump and the landing. Other parks just push a pile of snow into a cheese wedge with no consideration of the rider. Size has nothing to do with how good or difficult a jump is.


I have a feeling he means not "relatively" far off the ground compared to the ones that send you to the moon. Jed hits legit stuff. How To Snowboard Videos, Tips & Snowboard Lessons - Snomie.com


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

sabatoa said:


> I have a feeling he means not "relatively" far off the ground compared to the ones that send you to the moon. Jed hits legit stuff. How To Snowboard Videos, Tips & Snowboard Lessons - Snomie.com


I really don't see anything 'legit' on here. Just a bunch of regurgitated how-to that isn't even that detailed or unique. 

I've hit boosters that are super smooth. I've hit 4 foot high cheese wedges that would kill you. Only someone who doesn't hit jumps would make these sorts of assumptions.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So on another note, I was hitting the Medium line at Lake Louise all weekend. Half way through the first day I decide to go for one of the easier looking large kickers (their scale goes to XL so the L would be a 30' step down according to their website Showtime Terrain Park - Lake Louise Ski Area - I hit the first feature in the Jungle line zone 2)...

Anyway, didn't watch anybody go before me. Got about the same speed before the jump as all the Medium kickers I had been hitting. Got in the air, looked down and said a quick "oh shit" to myself! Grazed the knuckle and had a pretty good shock in my ankles. Bit of a sore knee today. But didn't wipe out!!! :yahoo:

Not sure what the moral of this story is, but it feels good to have my balls back. The park at Louise is great for progression as they have a wide range of jumps. And so far I've found the kickers to be just about right for geometry.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I really don't see anything 'legit' on here. Just a bunch of regurgitated how-to that isn't even that detailed or unique.
> 
> I've hit boosters that are super smooth. I've hit 4 foot high cheese wedges that would kill you. Only someone who doesn't hit jumps would make these sorts of assumptions.


I'm very confused. I've just read over this exchange several times. Jed appears to be agreeing with you, and you appear to be pissed at him for it. Is there a missing post where he called you a gay stump-humping snow bunny or something?


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I really don't see anything 'legit' on here. Just a bunch of regurgitated how-to that isn't even that detailed or unique.
> 
> I've hit boosters that are super smooth. I've hit 4 foot high cheese wedges that would kill you. Only someone who doesn't hit jumps would make these sorts of assumptions.


I dunno man. I'm not a semi-pro like you. All I know is that I've seen videos of him hit jumps that I wouldn't but I'm not any good and I only live in Michigan so.. :dunno:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> I really don't see anything 'legit' on here. Just a bunch of regurgitated how-to that isn't even that detailed or unique.
> 
> I've hit boosters that are super smooth. I've hit 4 foot high cheese wedges that would kill you. Only someone who doesn't hit jumps would make these sorts of assumptions.


I just looked up the video and pics of that waterville park and it looks like a joke. Somewhere along the lines of our beginner/intermediate park is equal to the big park there. I'm guessing it's the same in whistler as it is in vail. I'm also guessing that Jed is a better park rider that you but then again you have never posted anything different to compare to Jeds informational snowboarding website that also appears to be gaining some success over it's past couple of years. You need to get outta the small northeast resorts and hit the one or two real parks up there or come west where most parks actually have L/XL features. 

Either way I agree with donuts that your comments are kinda weird towards him....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jed said:


> Big jumps are exactly the same as small jumps once you've mastered basic jump technique.
> 
> It's just about getting the speed right and getting used to the speed you need to take into the jump. Once you get used to the speed and know how fast you have to go to make the sweet spot it's pretty clear sailing.


This is ignorant. There are some jumps that no matter how much speed you get or don't get will never be clear sailing. Treat every jump differently. From someone running a how to website you'd expect them to know this.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Jed said:


> Big jumps are exactly the same as small jumps once you've mastered basic jump technique.
> 
> It's just about getting the speed right and getting used to the speed you need to take into the jump. Once you get used to the speed and know how fast you have to go to make the sweet spot it's pretty clear sailing.
> 
> ...


You conveniently left out the bulk of his statement where he made this pretty clear. I agree with him, he agrees with you. What's your point other than to make an argument that doesn't exist?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Extremo said:


> This is ignorant. There are some jumps that no matter how much speed you get or don't get will never be clear sailing. Treat every jump differently. From someone running a how to website you'd expect them to know this.


I'm honestly not trying to pile on here, but it seems you're completely ignoring the rest of Jed's post - which seems to agree with what you're saying -- emphasis added:



> *As extremo said, the type/build of jump is a big factor too.* Some jumps will only be 30-40 feet but will send you really high up in the air but other jumps will send you 40 feet but you may never be very far from the ground. _(This point may not be *exactly* what you had in mind w/geometry, but it is certainly another factor worth considering - dz)_
> 
> *Some jumps are built very well* with smooth take-offs that don't 'kick' you off balance and *some jumps have sketchy take-offs* with crazy amounts of lip that require a lot of effort and concentration to avoid getting thrown off balance as you ride off the take-off.
> 
> It really depends a lot on your local mountain and how good or how much funding the park crew receives.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Argo said:


> I just looked up the video and pics of that waterville park and it looks like a joke. Somewhere along the lines of our beginner/intermediate park is equal to the big park there. I'm guessing it's the same in whistler as it is in vail. I'm also guessing that Jed is a better park rider that you but then again you have never posted anything different to compare to Jeds informational snowboarding website that also appears to be gaining some success over it's past couple of years. You need to get outta the small northeast resorts and hit the one or two real parks up there or come west where most parks actually have L/XL features.
> 
> Either way I agree with donuts that your comments are kinda weird towards him....


A joke. I'd say for 40-55 degrees this month and one snow storm they're doing pretty well. This is what the park looked like as of 2 weeks ago. The bottom booter is 60 feet. What are you guys hitting out there? 100 footers? 



So now I guess I have to go beg some filmers to waste their time on me so I can prove I'm as good as Jed. Maybe I'll haul ass into some of Gunstocks slapped together jumps to prove how jacked up you can get off a ill designed 20 footer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Extremo said:


> A joke. I'd say for 40-55 degrees this month and one snow storm they're doing pretty well. This is what the park looked like as of 2 weeks ago. The bottom booter is 60 feet. What are you guys hitting out there? 100 footers?
> 
> 
> 
> So now I guess I have to go beg some filmers to waste their time on me so I can prove I'm as good as Jed. Maybe I'll haul ass into some of Gunstocks slapped together jumps to prove how jacked up you can get off a ill designed 20 footer.


That is not 60'. Unless you measuring from the lip to the sweet spot half way down the transition. That is not how a jump is measured. That thing may be 35'.... maybe.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

david_z said:


> I'm honestly not trying to pile on here, but it seems you're completely ignoring the rest of Jed's post - which seems to agree with what you're saying -- emphasis added:


And hence my even bigger problem with the statment. The second half doesn't reconcile with the first. Anyone who's hit a sketchy jump will know geometry is the number one factor in hitting any jump, big or small. If I'm giving advice to the OP getting ready to send it off a bigger jumps the last thing I'm going to purport is all jumps are exactly the same. Some jumps, even small ones will kill you regardless of technique. 

Sorry I disagreed. The rest of you can keep sending it all you want.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Not far from the ground? You think that's what I meant? Do you even ride park?
> 
> It's about geometry. There are enourmous jumps that don't bronco bust you off of your line and set you down on the landing smoothly with enourmous air. Waterville is known for perfectly shaped jumps like this. They take into account speed, distance, and angles of both the jump and the landing. Other parks just push a pile of snow into a cheese wedge with no consideration of the rider. Size has nothing to do with how good or difficult a jump is.


Well that came out of nowhere and ignored half the stuff I said in the post that goes on to say basically what you just said. When I say "as extremo said" I wasn't meaning that the sentence directly after that was referring to exactly the sentence you said, rather I was just agreeing with the general concept you brought up before going to to give more explanations (which do agree with what you said even if you somehow misread it).

I didn't go into jump builds such as step-ups vs. step-downs vs. true tables and kicker shape/construction, but I didn't think it was really necessary to go that detailed.

As for whether I ride park, yes I do. I honestly don't care if you think I hit 10 foot jumps or the XL park line in Whistler. As for my site, meh, you can hate it or love it but I'm doing just fine either way.

I have no idea if I kicked your cat by accident or something, but you just sound unnecessarily angry to me.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Extremo said:


> And hence my even bigger problem with the statment. The second half doesn't reconcile with the first.


Seemed pretty obvious to me that the second clause was intended to expand/clarify the (obviously) simplistic first clause in Jed's post.

Let me fix it:

_All else being equal (e.g., geometry/good construction, etc.)_ big jumps are exactly the same as small jumps once you've mastered basic jump technique. _Or, in other words, a sketchy big jump is sketchy. a sketchy small jump is sketchy. a smooth big jump is smooth. a smooth small jump is sketchy._



Extremo said:


> Anyone who's hit a sketchy jump will know geometry is the number one factor in hitting any jump, big or small.


Yep, and he didn't omit that point.


Extremo said:


> If I'm giving advice to the OP getting ready to send it off a bigger jumps the last thing I'm going to purport is all jumps are exactly the same.


If you'd bothered to read the post in its entirety, that's not at all what he said.



Extremo said:


> Sorry I disagreed. The rest of you can keep sending it all you want.


Thing is, you two agree at a fundamental level that geometry & construction of a jump is as or more important than the "size" of the jump.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jed said:


> Well that came out of nowhere and ignored half the stuff I said in the post that goes on to say basically what you just said. When I say "as extremo said" I wasn't meaning that the sentence directly after that was referring to what you said, rather I was just agreeing with the general concept before going to to give more explanations.
> 
> I didn't go into jump builds such as step-ups vs. step-downs vs. true tables and kicker shape/construction, but I didn't think it was really necessary to go that detailed.
> 
> ...


Yeah don't take it personally. I just have a huge problem with any jumping advice that ignores the physics of jumping, which precedes technique when you're stepping up to gnarlier hits. And I took your comment of smooth jumps leaving you low to the ground as a little ignorant...considering this isn't always (or even mostly) accurate.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Yeah don't take it personally. I just have a huge problem with any jumping advice that ignores the physics of jumping, which precedes technique when you're stepping up to gnarlier hits. *And I took your comment of smooth jumps leaving you low to the ground as a little ignorant...considering this isn't always (or even mostly) accurate*.


He said "but other jumps will send you 40 feet but you may never be very far from the ground."... have you never hit a stepup? I have (34ft shown below) and I was never more than 6ft off the ground, over the knuckle I was about 3ft up and then it drops away agin... trust me I was hauling ass, it was really smooth and I went very far but I was never very far off the ground.

The only thing ignorant here is you, manipulating other peoples posts to fit your argument.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Casual said:


> He said "but other jumps will send you 40 feet but you may never be very far from the ground."... have you never hit a stepup? I have (34ft shown below) and I was never more than 6ft off the ground, over the knuckle I was about 3ft up and then it drops away agin... trust me I was hauling ass, it was really smooth and I went very far but I was never very far off the ground.
> 
> The only thing ignorant here is you, manipulating other peoples posts to fit your argument.


That's what qualifies as a jump? Ok so you found one. I've personally never seen anything that stupid in my life. I interpretted his comment to mean all larger jumps. Sorry. Some clarification was in order. I over reacted a little. It's like noone knows me around here. Jesus.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OK, at this point I don't think it serves any purpose to ratchet things up more. This comes down to a misreading and overreaction. Now back to what we all like, _jumps!_

And more pics.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Of course thats an "L" jump... just because you ride one park and have never seen the rest of the features that exist doesn't make it any smaller or insignificant. They build these in places where you cannot build a step down. In this line there's a bunch of 15's down a slope, then a hip around a corner, a 30ft stepdown where it drops off and then it runs into this stepup in the flats... theres a bunch more features continuing on through this park. These guys know how to build a park and how to use the terrain... stop being so ignorant man you get worse with each post.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> OK, at this point I don't think it serves any purpose to ratchet things up more. This comes down to a misreading and overreaction. Now back to what we all like, _jumps!_
> 
> And more pics.


oops dont read my previous post ahaaha and touche.

This is the first of two jumps in our jump line at the local hill I have a pass at... not sure what it measures out at... maybe 30? I think this was from two years ago, its a bit steeper on the wedge and landing now... not to my approval lol.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ya, those last 2 pages hurt my brain. 

I gonna have to go hit some of those, in order to fix it.

So... I'm out the door bitches.

Gonna slay me some kickers today.


TT


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Back to the OP and sorry for tripling up.

I've never hit anything bigger than those shown but I found the only difference between these and the smaller ones is speed and nutsack. If anything I'd say the bigger ones (from my exp) can tend to cause a little more compression on the ramp due to the increase in speed but the overall experience was very smooth and usually the landings are more forgiving to an overshoot... not so much to an undershoot.

From the sounds of it your already hitting jumps like these ones though? You said 40+... if thats the case I have no idea... but I'm guessing anything bigger than these is just more speed and more nutsack but probably very similar.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Casual said:


> oops dont read my previous post ahaaha and touche.
> 
> This is the first of two jumps in our jump line at the local hill I have a pass at... not sure what it measures out at... maybe 30? I think this was from two years ago, its a bit steeper on the wedge and landing now... not to my approval lol.


I like the pool of blood next to the jump. Sign of previous victims. :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm having a bit of a dilemma @ the moment.

My mtn has an airbag, the jump is huge & it kicks you straight up.

I don't mind, as I just huck big laid out back flips off it.
Here's the problem.

They have 2 big 40+ tables, that apparently have the exact same kick to them.

I'm totally comfortable stompin' backs on the airbag.

So do I charge right into the park & huck a massive laid out back flip off a jump that I've never hit before.

If it's exactly like the air-bag jump, I should stomp the shit out of it.

If something goes wrong, that could be it for this year & possibly all the rest of my years.

In my head, I know I can stomp it..

TT


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Haha pretty sure thats a downed snow fence.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Casual said:


> (34ft shown below)


Hey man, is that pic recent? If so I finally manned up and hit the step down that's just uphill from the one pictured. I'm still only doing grabs but it feels good to be on 15-20 footers regularly now! :yahoo: We'll have to hit louise at some point I need some more park coaching...


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Casual said:


> Haha pretty sure thats a downed snow fence.


I like the other theory better.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Well the only difference is the speed your hitting it. Obviously every jump is different, but if you have two identical jumps with the exception of the distance you're going...it's just speed. The main thing is your margin for error is so much smaller. And if you fuck up it's a lot worse. Basically don't fuck up. I came up short on a smaller jump a while ago while spinning and caught my heel edge of the knuckle. It was a tumble. If it had been smaller I would have been going a lot slower and would have just knocked my head a little...instead of being a little concussed.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma @ the moment.
> 
> My mtn has an airbag, the jump is huge & it kicks you straight up.
> 
> ...


I would try it off a smaller jump first. No reason to go that big on the first attempt to snow. Maybe if you needed that much room, but for a backflip you don't.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Casual said:


> I've never hit anything bigger than those shown but I found the only difference between these and the smaller ones is speed and nutsack. If anything I'd say the bigger ones (from my exp) can tend to cause a little more compression on the ramp due to the increase in speed but the overall experience was very smooth and usually the landings are more forgiving to an overshoot... not so much to an undershoot.
> 
> From the sounds of it your already hitting jumps like these ones though? You said 40+... if thats the case I have no idea... but I'm guessing anything bigger than these is just more speed and more nutsack but probably very similar.


And we're back to no. Smaller jumps have more compression. I think this actually holds a lot of people back from hitting bigger jumps (and by bigger I mean well constructed geometrically) because people assume that the compression and pop will be amplified by its size. But in fact it's more like riding up and over a large hill, just that half the hill disapears underneath you and you air out the rest of the way to the landing. 



timmytard said:


> I'm having a bit of a dilemma @ the moment.
> 
> My mtn has an airbag, the jump is huge & it kicks you straight up.
> 
> ...


I've been contemplating the same. I'm landing rodeos in the airbag off a 12 ft tall kicker. Probably going a distance of 25 feet. I've landed stupid hucking ones into deep snow but never threw one off a park jump. I have to admit it's pretty scary to think about sitting at the top of the jump line.

I've never done a back flip off anything bigger than a small table. Timing the lay out could be tough.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Hey man, is that pic recent? If so I finally manned up and hit the step down that's just uphill from the one pictured. I'm still only doing grabs but it feels good to be on 15-20 footers regularly now! :yahoo: We'll have to hit louise at some point I need some more park coaching...


I think its a few years old but they build it to spec pretty much every year. The one above it is supposed to be 30 ft, pretty mellow though I love that jump.

And ya man... March 8/9!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> I interpretted his comment to mean all larger jumps. Sorry. Some clarification was in order. I over reacted a little. It's like noone knows me around here. Jesus.


Meh all good, just a misunderstanding.

As far as step up jumps go though, we have two jumps almost identical to that one pictured above in Whistler. They're a ton of fun for low risk spin practice.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jed said:


> Meh all good, just a misunderstanding.
> 
> As far as step up jumps go though, we have two jumps almost identical to that one pictured above in Whistler. They're a ton of fun for low risk spin practice.


Yeah that's odd. I've legit never seen one built like that before. Is it hard to clear the knuckle? Its tough to see by this angle but it looks like you really have to send it. But ya I can see how it would give you nice float once you get over it. 

Everything around here is step down. F'n sketchy sometimes with the ice.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

But in fact it's more like riding up and over a large hill, just that half the hill climbs underneath you and you air out the rest of the way to the landing. 

The first time I hit one I was freaked to hit the knuckle but once I got used to it I was fine. You obvoiusly don't wanna get caught going too slow so the same principles apply, you need to know your speed. I guess at the end of the day there's a lower risk of getting hurt if you mess up because your not dropping off a second story building.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I was at a place on Saturday in MI. They had a tow rope leading up to their biggest jump.

The problem was that I just chickened out every time I approached it. The size of the jump itself was fine and well within my ability- What threw me off was just how damn steep the landing was! :blink:

Has anyone else had that issue before? 
I know I would have had to lean forward a lot more while airborne to make me parallel to the landing, but I honestly didn't want to do it at that angle.
I'm used to a 30-35 degree landing but this one looked around 40-45, maybe more.
I know this might sound stupid but it seemed like they didn't have any more snow or space to increase the length of the landing with, and that was why it was crammed into that small area. I did see some guys going off it but the whole thing just looked too sketchy to me.

I did hit some other ones about the same size that day but with much smoother landings that better suited the length and launch angles of their jumps. Those were fun!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Yeah that's odd. I've legit never seen one built like that before. Is it hard to clear the knuckle? Its tough to see by this angle but it looks like you really have to send it. But ya I can see how it would give you nice float once you get over it.
> 
> Everything around here is step down. F'n sketchy sometimes with the ice.


Yeah step-ups built like this mean you have to go pretty fast to clear it, but the ones built like in the picture above keep you so close to the ground that coming up short hurts a heck of a lot less than knuckling on a step-down.

Step-downs are why I tend to avoid sending it in the park at smaller resorts. They don't have the budget to build nice true table jumps so everything is a huge drop-down with massive impact if you screw up the speed.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Jed said:


> Yeah step-ups built like this mean you have to go pretty fast to clear it, but the ones built like in the picture above keep you so close to the ground that coming up short hurts a heck of a lot less than knuckling on a step-down.


Having seen the pictured jump in person (or this years version of it) it certainly looks intimidating. Although having half knuckled a 30 footer I imagine knuckling a step up would be far less painful! I could see how it would be a great intro to large spin tricks...


----------



## conspiracy (Dec 11, 2012)

Gdog42 said:


> I was at a place on Saturday in MI. They had a tow rope leading up to their biggest jump.
> 
> The problem was that I just chickened out every time I approached it. The size of the jump itself was fine and well within my ability- What threw me off was just how damn steep the landing was! :blink:
> 
> ...



dude just go! my hill has this constant obsession of making every landing straight down. at first it seems sketchy but when you land its sooo nice. the best part is, if you land on your back, it doenst hurt much and you slide :thumbsup:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

conspiracy said:


> dude just go! my hill has this constant obsession of making every landing straight down. at first it seems sketchy but when you land its sooo nice. the best part is, if you land on your back, it doenst hurt much and you slide :thumbsup:


I feel like you only have to knuckle once on a given jump to make sure that you never speed check again when hitting it...


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I feel like you only have to knuckle once on a given jump to make sure that you never speed check again when hitting it...


True. :laugh: That happened to me on Saturday on one of the down jumps. I wasn't going fast enough the first time I hit it and just landed in the middle before the landing slope. Hurt my legs! 

Since then I've just been watching what other people do on a jump I like the look of (speed checks, drop-in distance, etc.) and it has made my life a lot easier.

That's all you have to do no matter how big the jump is- just watch other people hit it and do what they do (if they make it!)

Thanks for the advice, conspiracy. If I go up there again this season I'll try that thing!


----------



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

The steeper the landing the better imo. If you bail, you usually just slide down with minimal worries.

Flatter the landing, the more problems it can cause.

generalizing here of course.




Gdog42 said:


> The problem was that I just chickened out every time I approached it. The size of the jump itself was fine and well within my ability- What threw me off was just how damn steep the landing was! :blink:
> 
> Has anyone else had that issue before?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have similar issues with steep landings... Also I have trouble with jumps that toss you higher rather then further..... It sucks becuase that is how every jump in the park i ride is made this year ;_;


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Gdog42 said:


> I was at a place on Saturday in MI. They had a tow rope leading up to their biggest jump.
> 
> The problem was that I just chickened out every time I approached it. The size of the jump itself was fine and well within my ability- What threw me off was just how damn steep the landing was! :blink:
> 
> ...


That's something you shouldn't be complaining or worried about.

You need to be thankful & get used to it. 

I personally don't think there is such a thing as "too steep of a landing"

The steeper it is, the better you will flow into the transition.

If it's steep enough you could land on your head & still flow smoothly into the landing without hurting yourself.


TT


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

timmytard said:


> If it's steep enough you could land on your head & still flow smoothly into the landing without hurting yourself.


Anyone care to confirm this?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

what changes need to happen with the woo jumps. I find myself spending all my air time trying to get back on balance rather then any of the tricks i can do on a more mellow jump.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> When it comes to larger jumps, I like distance not height. If the kicker gives you a flat trajectory, I am comfortable hitting a large table with speed. Any kicker that is steep or has a lot of woo to it and no thank you. I don't care if it is a foam pit or deep powder, I hate the whole falling sensation. Always have and never was a fan of roller coasters or cliff diving. It's not so much a fear of heights for me as I have no trouble with being near the edge of large cliffs or flying private aircraft, I just hate the feeling of falling.
> 
> I think nothing at all of walking a narrow icy ridge line on the summit of Mt hood with a 2,000 foot nearly sheer drop off of the north face and a 1,000 foot, 65 degree pitch with chutes and cliff bands on the left but hate flying through the air more than a few feet above the table and despise the free falling feeling of drops:
> 
> ...


I'll take pop-and-drops all day over a cheese wedge. So fun to huck off of. You can play with your speed and distance until your comfortable sending it. Wish they had more of these around my parts.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Is this "pop and drop" more like going off a roller or catching air off of a cat track? Hadnt heard the term before. If its what I think it is I totally agree.
> 
> Sometimes I love riding through the HUGE park like Paintbrush at Timberline where the roller is sometimes 50 feet high to get to the table top and there is a huge cheese wedge. I ride only to the side on the roller and I love bombing this roller thing as fast as I can an doing an Ollie just before the apex and launching out over the down slope....:thumbsup:


Pop and drops are a run in with an easy transition off of a cliff to down. We had this one natural hit at my local hill that was off to the side into a clearing of trees. When the snow was deep we'd shape up the in run and just haul into it. You could throw any spin you could imagine. No kick to it just airing out as far as your speed could take you. We haven't had enough snow in the last couple of seasons for the hill to even open and I haven't come across one like it anywhere else.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Alot of injuries could possibly have been reduced if they made a standard for jumps. Dont they actually have this? Or is just for bigger resorts?
My local resort have alot of crappy jumps......


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My biggest complaint about my local shit hill is the shitty shaped jumps they make. To my horror I found out at the beginning of this season that they had all been to cutter camp. It seems they didn't learn shit. If we have one jump where the landing matches the ramp it is through dumb luck of weather shaping things.

Unlike a skatepark there really can't be a standard because there is no standard slope or terrain. It all come down to the person pushing the snow knowing what needs to be done.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Some people just arent good at building jumps. Pushing jumps takes talent


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

crash77 said:


> Anyone care to confirm this?


This is pretty basic principles of physics. It's the same principle by which airbags work in cars (or, incidentally, on ski slopes).

Net Force = Mass x Acceleration (or Deceleration), where acceleration is measured as the change in velocity over time. Your mass is constant. Acceleration is the variable.

_L'important n'est pas la chute, mais l'atterrisage_ 

What matters is not the fall, but the sudden stop at the end. The relatively "sudden stop" is caused by your trajectory not adequately matching the slope of the landing. In a very short amount of time, you go from traveling very fast, to near stop which makes "Acceleration" very, very large. If you can increase the amount of time it takes you to stop, then that reduces the amount of acceleration, and since mass is constant, force of impact is also smaller.

At least in theory, for any trajectory/speed, there is some angle and length of landing ramp that would make it safe to land on your head.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

And the deceleration is a function of the angle at which you hit the ground. If you hit at 90 degrees, you take the full impact as you decelerate to 0 mph. At 45 degrees, You probably feel 70% and the rest of your momentum sends you off at a new angle.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Nerozor said:


> Alot of injuries could possibly have been reduced if they made a standard for jumps. Dont they actually have this? Or is just for bigger resorts?
> My local resort have alot of crappy jumps......


Unfortunately most small resorts don't have the budget for equipment and training to build good jumps. It's a lot easier and cheaper to just push snow onto a hill and build a step-down jump than it is to build a nice step-up or true table jump.

In Whistler I know a ridiculous amount of money is spent just using snow blowers to make enough snow to build our parks and maintain them as the season wears on... and that's with our already insanely high snowfall.

Plus, the big resorts pay good money to hire the best park builders leaving the smaller resorts unable to compete.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Myth confirmed.:thumbsup::eusa_clap::yahoo::bowdown:


TT


----------



## crash77 (Jan 24, 2011)

crash77 said:


> :sarcasm:Anyone care to confirm this?


A physical demonstration/explanation would've been better!


----------

